# Batteries for Sigelei 150W?



## Jebula999 (29/7/15)

Sup Vapes,

I have read a few of these posts, got advice from people and done a bit of research, but am still so confused.

What in your opinion is the best batteries for the Sigelei 150W? Price does not matter.

I am currently using Samsung 18650 2500mAh 3.7v (Battery just says 18650 2500mAh 3.7v on it)

I am currently running a Billow V2 dual coil setup, 0.4-0.5ohm, running a max of 40Watts, 4.4Volts. Will probably be my standard vape.

On the side i have also started trying out my RDA, nothing hectic like massive cloud chasing or anything, just want to build coils and have some fun, so wont be doing super sub ohm builds... yet.


But yeah, what would you recommend and where can i get them?


----------



## Dubz (29/7/15)

Samsung 25R (aka SMURFS) same as the ones you got from me http://complexchaos.com/collections/batteries

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (29/7/15)

Samsung 25R batteries are fine for that mod.


----------



## Jebula999 (29/7/15)

Dubz said:


> Samsung 25R (aka SMURFS) same as the ones you got from me http://complexchaos.com/collections/batteries


Gone ahead and ordered 2 more

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (29/7/15)

Jebula999 said:


> Gone ahead and ordered 2 more


Awesomeness .


----------



## Jebula999 (30/7/15)

Thanx @Dubz for informing me and @ComplexChaos for the service, just got em delivered to my door! Loving the packaging


----------



## Dubz (30/7/15)

Jebula999 said:


> Thanx @Dubz for informing me and @ComplexChaos for the service, just got em delivered to my door! Loving the packaging
> 
> View attachment 32437


You are most welcome . @ComplexChaos = great service .


----------

